# Yamaha rx v795a



## krishnamayekar (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi friends i need some help. I have Yamaha av receiver which model no is Rx v795a . Now problem is that as soon as put it on {pressing standby switch} it quickly shut down after long time to spend on service mode i found that it gone protection mode message that show is ''dc pr. 17%". And now i don't know how solve it because it is shutdown within 2 sec. So CAN anybody help me out its a great pleasure thanks waiting for favorable response


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First thing to do is disconect all the speakers wires from the back of the receiver and try to power it on. if the receiver still goes into protect mode then at least you know that the problem is within the receiver its self. I would then turn the entire unit on its side and take some air in a can or compressed air of some sort and blow out all the dust possibly something forren fell inside causing a short.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, i'd say the same as Tony, disconnect from the back of your receiver and start from there.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Good advise so far. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, I have that same receiver X 10 years (great product), called Yamaha, they don't give error code information but they did refer me to a service provider in California. Called them & they are @ lunch. They are going to call me back when they return. Left them the error code so hopefully they can offer some insight to the problem. Yamaha said to unhook everything as everyone has suggested & see if it powers up. Let us know if that helps so I can let the service guy know.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am guessing that the AVR is going to need Repair. Hopefully, it will nor be cost prohibitive. Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## krishnamayekar (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for yr valuable suggestion . Actually I already done that all things . I am little bit tired because it not given me any chance to get clue meaning it quickly goes shutdown. components basically all power transistors showing OK. There is one power relay switching transistor became hot and it shutdown entire set. Also main voltages are appearing for time being. so now can anybody suggest me to from where i start again. because may be i doing some wrong things . Hope so somebody help me:wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think that you need to take it to a Repair Shop at this point. Or if not that, there are many nice AVR's available for under 300 Dollars if you look at the right places.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

